# Monitor "Frame Skipping" und keine 144hz?



## Sporax (6. März 2016)

Hallo,
bin der Meinung keinen wirklich großen unterschied zwischen 144 HZ und 60 Hz bemerken zu können. (Counter Strike GO)
Wenn ich mir aber einige Kommentare durchlese, die darauf schwören wie flüssig es doch sei, stellt sich mir die Frage ob mein Monitor kaputt ist^^
Bin auf einige Tests gestoßen und eines davon war ein "Frame Skipping" - Test. Kann den bitte mal jemand für mich auswerten?^^
http://puu.sh/nxeT9/caf0af5613.jpg


----------



## MrLoL1 (6. März 2016)

Extremes Frame Skipping. Welcher Monitor ist das?


----------



## Sporax (6. März 2016)

Der AOC G2460FQ. 
Habe ihn jetzt seit knapp 2 Wochen. Habe in den NVIDIA Einstellungen 144 Hz eingestellt und beim Test auch den zweiten Monitor entfernt.
Sorry wenn ich so doof frage, aber haben Monitore Treiber? Habe nichts an den Standardeinstellungen geändert.^^

Edit: Oke am Treiber lags nicht war der Aktuellste
Hängt es mit dem Frame Skipping zusammen, dass ich das ganze nicht als "Flüssig" empfinde?


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2016)

Welches Kabel nutzt du?


----------



## Sporax (6. März 2016)

DVI-I müsste es sein. Kann aber auch Displayport ausprobieren falls erwünscht.


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2016)

Ist das nen Duallinkkabel?
DP kannst du mal probieren.


----------



## Sporax (6. März 2016)

Habe keine Ahnung was Duallink ist.
Habe mal ein Foto für dich gemacht: http://puu.sh/nxiUo/2574cd3b80.jpg
Ich hoffe daraus wirst du schlau.. kenne mich mit sowas nicht aus 

Ich probiere mal DP aus und berichte dann erneut.

Edit: DP kann ich leider doch nicht ausprobieren. Meine GraKa bietet mir nur miniDP an und ich habe nur ein normales DP Kabel^^


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2016)

Auf jeden Fall sind alle Kontakte vorhanden, müssen jetzt nur noch verdrahtet sein.


----------



## hendrosch (6. März 2016)

Also dieser Test macht nichts weiter als ein Bild mit 144Hz (deiner eingestellten Frequenz) zu erzeugen bei dem das Leuchtende Feld immer eins weiter geht.
Wenn du davon also ein Foto machst siehst du je nach Belichtungszeit eine bestimmte Anzahl Felder leuchten, wenn alle Bilder angezeigt wurden deine eingestellt Framerate also deiner tatsächlichen entspricht, in einer ununterbrochenen Abfolge.

Da bei dir sogar mehr als jedes zweite übersprungen wurde werden schon 60fps sein die er anzeigt.

Gibt es vielleicht eine entsprechende Einstellung in Menü vom Monitor?


----------



## Sporax (6. März 2016)

Also das  Menü besteht aus 6 (5) Unterpunkten:
Leuchtkraft, Bildeinrichtung, Farbeinstellung,  Bildverstärkung, OSD-Einstellung und Extras.
Mit einigen Abkürzungen im Menü kann ich nichts anfangen 
Hier die Bilder:
Leuchtkraft: http://puu.sh/nxjEE/f92212e5bb.jpg
Bildeinrichtung: Ist nicht auswählbar
Farbeinstellung: http://puu.sh/nxjIU/f83c9c47a1.jpg
Bildverstärkung: http://puu.sh/nxjKo/6e247d09ff.jpg
OSD-Einstellung: http://puu.sh/nxjPa/6da7157f6b.jpg
Extras: http://puu.sh/nxjMm/b5c751cf0d.jpg


----------



## Sporax (7. März 2016)

Ich bins nochmal. Hab vorhin ein Video gefunden in dem der Uploader das selbe Probleme hatte. In den Kommentaren hat er geschrieben, dass er den Support angeschrieben hat und dieser ihn auf ein Firmwareupdate hingewiesen hat, indem das Problem durch AOC behoben wurde.
Weiß jemand wo ich die Firmware finden kann? Habe nur Treiber gefunden. Habe den Support auch schon kontaktiert.


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

Firmware kann dir normalerweise nur der Hersteller aufspielen.
Hast du denn das DP Kabel mal probiert?


----------



## Sporax (7. März 2016)

Hey, 
wie gesagt unterstützt meine GraKa nur miniDP und ich habe nur ein normales DP-Kabel... habe mich vertan^^ 
Ich hoffe der Support antwortet mir dann demnächst und kann mir die Firmware aufspielen scheint nämlich ein bekanntes Problem zu sein. Gibt einige Einträge auf reddit.

Edit: Muss ich im Falle eines Firmware Updates den Monitor einschicken oder bekomme ich irgendeine Datei?


----------



## DKK007 (7. März 2016)

Da musst den wohl einschicken. 

Wenn man die selbst aufspielen könnte, wie beim Router, würde es die auch zum runterladen geben.


----------



## Sporax (7. März 2016)

Danke. Werde es morgen nochmal mit einem anderen Kabel versuchen, soll bei manchen geholfen haben. Ansonsten werde ich wieder berichten wenn ich eine Antwort vom Support habe.


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

Noch ein Punkt warum der Monitor nicht so wirklich gut ist.


----------



## Sporax (7. März 2016)

Werde ihn wahrscheinlich gegen einen Asus VG248QE eintauschen. Habe noch Rückgaberecht..


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

Nimm lieber den BenQ XL2411Z oder Iiyama GB 2488HSU B2.


----------



## pain474 (7. März 2016)

Kannst du mir mal den Link schicken, wo du das getestet hast @TE?


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests


----------



## Sporax (11. März 2016)

So der neue Monitor ist da und es ist einfach nur ein Traum *_*
Alles sieht einfach nur so viel besser und flüssiger als beim AOC aus 
http://puu.sh/nCYST/6bf4946158.jpg


----------

